
New MacBook every 90 days - andrewfromx
Has anyone tried to get a new MacBook like every 90 days via:<p>1) buy new MacBook from apple<p>2) sell old one on http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sellyourmac.com<p>3) figure out the price you &quot;rented&quot; your new MacBook for.<p>Repeat. Any service that automates this?
======
wmf
I had a coworker who did this every 11 months so that the used Mac was still
under AppleCare which increases the resale value.

------
MBCook
Why would you abuse the return policy like that?

And don't you think Apple would blacklist your card/address?

~~~
PaulHoule
I think he said he was selling it to someone else.

What I don't get is his motivation, other than estimating a price; many people
don't see the value in upgrading a 2yr old laptop, particularly including the
hassle of migration.

~~~
andrewfromx
My motivation is compressed cans of air to blow the dust out of the keyboard
don't work very well. I'd rather just have a fresh Mac in perfect condition
every 90 days. Plus, this way I always have the latest and greatest from apple
and I get very good at having all my data in the cloud. Getting the new
MacBook needs to be very fast to setup with Xcode and all my git repos etc. I
might need to image the hard drive or make a very good script that loads
everything up. This also reduces my fear of my MacBook being stolen or lost.
The 90 days rule means I'm very used to just going to Apple Store and getting
a new one and I'll be back to work in less than an hour.

